# Rlt Paypal Donations



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I saw this for the first time tonight (when did that arrive) an I wholeheatedly approve.. why should Roy shoulder all of the financial burden for the site.

I emptied the dregs of my paypal account as a donation which is the way I will donate... now and in the future.

Thanks for providing this function its been long overdue


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I was first lol, maybe ha


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Am I missing something? I can't see a paypal donation function on the iPhone?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can't see it in IE9, either.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Am I missing something? I can't see a paypal donation function on the iPhone?


just checking mine now

on the PC if you click on watch forum and have the list of sub forums it is on the right hand side of the screen.

Not there on the iphone


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Fine for me on android and PC.

It's on the forum homepage at http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/ on the right hand side...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Saw it & was happy to donate what was in my Paypal account, I will continue to do so each time I get my pension through :rltb:


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

More than happy to donate.

Don't have paypal any other options.

Colin.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

My first donation has been made. :thumbsup:

Thank you Roy Taylor for such a great forum.

Regs

Bry


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Great idea. Hope it raises sufficient funds.

That's 3 donations i've made this month - RLT forum, Red Nose Day and a pint of blood.

I can sleep soundly tonight.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

So long Roy doesn`t think he can retire now...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dont mind pitching in 

although im still not adverse to a bit od advertising on the top panels on the sub forums either.....or a seperate subforum purely for dealers to ply there trade....they'll have a captive audience here 

i think the only problem that might occur is if we have a problem with the company thats advertising......would it be edited if its not what they want to see? would it become heavily moderated because of that?, is it that important to people (roy included) that we stay (and i mean 'we' as a community) independent?........does it matter?

....im not sure if im to bothered either way, but would i feel different if say another watch company advertised on here and i thought that the watch i bought, and the after service i got was sh!t?

its a tricky one......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> its a tricky one......


yeah, the Mods & Roy have been been banging this around for over a year now and we still can't agree


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

When we've donated, do we get to know Roy's middle name? h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


> When we've donated, do we get to know Roy's middle name? h34r:


its *lucifer *

*
*

*
*









*
*

*
just out of shot roys wearing the RLT38*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I've made my first donation,not much,i'm sorry to say as funds are scarce,but it certainly won't be my last. :rltb:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been a member of this site for nearly 18 months now, and in that time I've had some brilliant discussions about watches, met numerous people who have become friends, learned more than I could ever have hoped to from books, have found that whatever question you ask about whatever subject, somebody will help you, and most important....its a refuge from having to watch the latest episode of 'East-coronation-dale'! For that alone I'm making a donation, but in light of the recent problems we had with the forum crashes, and the unstinting work of Roy and Krispy to get it sorted, please use my first contribution to both go out and have a well deserved pint! Cheers guys! :drinks:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I was happy to contribute. I've learnt more on this website than in any of the expensive, advertising lead magazines available, and the watches I have bought from fellow forum members have never disappointed.








:rltrlt:


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Donation made towards a great forum!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I've been a member of this site for nearly 18 months now, and in that time I've had some brilliant discussions about watches, met numerous people who have become friends, learned more than I could ever have hoped to from books, have found that whatever question you ask about whatever subject, somebody will help you, and most important....its a refuge from having to watch the latest episode of 'East-coronation-dale'! For that alone I'm making a donation, but in light of the recent problems we had with the forum crashes, and the unstinting work of Roy and Krispy to get it sorted, please use my first contribution to both go out and have a well deserved pint! Cheers guys! :drinks:


Lovely thought Roger and thank you but unfortunately there's about 300 miles between myself and Roy so I fear a swift jar will be out of the question!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah...well....the best laid plans....etc.....keep up the good work guys! :notworthy:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Ah...well....the best laid plans....etc.....keep up the good work guys! :notworthy:


No problems, you can get the beers in. I hear the RLT BBQ is being held in your industrial garden this summer?!










http://www.thewatchf...ndpost&p=648494


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

In the words of the 'Inbetweeners'.....Yeah...Good one! :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just made another donation & thought I`d bump this up in case anyone else wants to do so, you know it`s for a great cause :rltb:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

What better cause???


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> dont mind pitching in
> 
> although im still not adverse to a bit od advertising on the top panels on the sub forums either.....or a seperate subforum purely for dealers to ply there trade....they'll have a captive audience here
> 
> ...


Not my place, and I'm amazed by the lack of ads on here (one of the reasons i stuck around in the beginning) but is there any aversion to "selling" the photography subforum to camera companies for advertising? Watches and quality cameras seem to go hand in hand, and at least there's no conflict of interest with RLT and other manufacturers. Just a thought.

Otherwise there's always cheesy fund raising ideas on here. E-raffle tickets (if such a thing exists) etc.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

I made a donation on the first thread on this subject some weeks ago. Kept bumping it up to the top of the forum again too, as loads of people seemed willing to donate, but donations were slow. I assumed that people either:

A. Couldn't find the link.

B. Hadn't been on the forum for a while.

C. Had had second thoughts.

I'll donate again soon...............


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Scouse said:


> I made a donation on the first thread on this subject some weeks ago. Kept bumping it up to the top of the forum again too, as loads of people seemed willing to donate, but donations were slow. I assumed that people either:
> 
> A. Couldn't find the link.
> 
> ...


How do you know "donations are slow" maybe not everyone feels the need to announce what they have done.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

handlehall said:


> Scouse said:
> 
> 
> > I made a donation on the first thread on this subject some weeks ago. Kept bumping it up to the top of the forum again too, as loads of people seemed willing to donate, but donations were slow. I assumed that people either:
> ...


A valid point, I only mentioned I`d done to possibly remind anyone else who might want to :wink2:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Perhaps we should have some sort of donate-o-meter like they did for Blue Peter appeals


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i might ask roy if i could sponsor a sub forum for modded watches?? 

i'd pay Â£50 a year to have that 

*
**"mr teatimes mod watch emporium"*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> i might ask roy if i could sponsor a sub forum for modded watches??
> 
> i'd pay Â£50 a year to have that
> 
> ...


Err, may be not Shawn, a? I don`t think the worlds ready for that much orangenous :wink2: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i might ask roy if i could sponsor a sub forum for modded watches??
> ...


i am sooooooooooooooooo over orange now mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Yeah right, we believe you  :lol:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Have recurring donations been discussed / suggested??

Paypal offer them - for an example see this link for one of the donate pages for a podcast I follow - https://www.paypal.c...d=9UWN35B9GUSNE

Also - how about working a monthly or quarterly cost of keeping the site running and publishing a total of funds received?

See here for another example - http://mountainchill.com/donate.php

I think transparency about costs / funds raised would help - helps prevent people assuming everyone else will cover the donations and also stops people worrying about how much has been raised / where it's going.

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Small donation given to Roy for this wonderful Forum, and also thanks to Mike for a free pocket watch barrel to hopefully fix my watch.

Just adding this in case anyone else wishes to make a contribution to this great site


----------

